

Best Lisp for Production Environments - chuckmcknight

I'm looking for a Lisp for a production environment based on Common Lisp and need an opinion with regards to the best choice of a Common Lisp from the following perspectives:<p>* Performance
* License (Commercial vs. Open Source)
* Cost (including distributing runtimes)<p>Thanks!
======
holygoat
If "production" implies "support", I recommend Allegro Common Lisp or Closure
CL.

